# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Mevduat dışı gelirlerle halkı soyan bankalar uçtu

## ceydaaa

Bankacılık Düzenleme ve Denetleme Kurumu (BDDK) verilerine göre, Türk bankacılık sektörü 2012 yılında yüzde 12,6 büyüdü ve toplam aktifleri 1 trilyon 371 milyar lira seviyesine ulaştı. Bu tutar Eylül 2012 dönemi gayrisafi yurtiçi hasılasının yüzde 98'ine tekabül ediyor.
Sektörün 2012 yılı net karı ise yüzde 19,2 artışla 23,6 milyar lira oldu. Aralık 20112012 döneminde, faiz dışı gelir kalemlerinden bankacılıkhizmet gelirleri ile kredilerden alınan ücret ve komisyonlar, yüzde 12,5'lik (2,1 milyar lira) artışla 19,2 milyar lira olarak gerçekleşti. Önceki yılın aynı dönemine göre, faiz gelirlerinde yüzde 24,7 (21,7 milyar lira), faiz giderlerinde ise yüzde 18 (8,8 milyar lira) oranında artış gerçekleşti.
Sektörde faaliyet gösteren 49 bankadan 37'sinin karında, son bir yıllık dönemde artış gerçekleşti. Peki hangi banka ne kadar kar etti? İşte yanıtı...


GARANTİ
Garanti Bankasının 2012 yılındaki net kârı, 3 milyar 362 milyon TL oldu.
AKBANK
Akbank, 2012'de 3 milyar 877 milyon TL brüt kâr elde etti. Bankanın konsolide net kârı ise 3 milyar 5 milyon TL.
İŞ BANKASI
İş Bankası'nın dördüncü çeyrek solo net kârı yüzde 11.7 artışla 965 milyon lira ile beklentilerin üzerinde gerçekleşti. 2012 tamamındaki net kârı ise yaklaşık yüzde 24 artışla 3.31 milyar lira olarak gerçekleşti.
YAPI KREDİ
Yapı Kredi, 2012'de 2 milyar 98 milyon TL net kâr açıkladı.
HALKBANK
Geçen yıl ikincil halka arz ile İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası tarihinin en büyük, Avrupanın ise en büyük üçüncü halka arzını yapan Halkbank, 2012de 2,6 milyar lira net kar elde etti.
ZİRAAT
Ziraat Bankası'nın net kârı 2012'de %26 artışla 2.65 milyar TL olarak gerçekleşti.
VAKIFBANK
Vakıfbankın 2012 yılı net karı 1.46 milyar TL olarak açıklandı.
DENİZBANK
DenizBank 2012 yılında büyümeye devam ederek net karını yüzde 16'lık artışla 813 milyon TL'ye çıkardı.
ŞEKERBANK
Şekerbank 2012 yılında 240 milyon lira net kar açıkladı. Böylece bir önceki yıl ki 118 milyon liralık net karını iki katından fazla arttırmış oldu.
TEB
Bir önceki yıl 206.6 milyon TL olan kâr rakamı, geçen yıl yüzde 135 artış ile 485.6 milyon TLye çıktı.
ABANK
Çoğunluk hissesi satışa çıkartılan Anadolu Grubu iştiraklerinden Abank, 2012 yılı sonunda net karını yüzde 141 oranında artırarak 68.1 milyon TLye çıkardı.

kaynak: viratrabzon.com

----------

